# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Γυρω γυρω Καταθλιψη

## ανεμος

Σημερα μιλησα με ενα συναδελφο ο οποιος εμεινε ανεργος πριν κανα 20ημερο.Απογοητευμενος απο την κατασταση που επικρατει στον χωρο μας μπορουσα να διακρινω εντονα τα σημαδια της καταθλιψης.Τις τελευταιες ημερες διωχνουν κοσμο αβερτα.Καθε μερα ακουω κατι δυσαρεστο καποιν απολυσανε σε καποιον κανανε μειωση μισθου....
Αναρωτιεμαι που θα παει αυτη η κατασταση?Αναρωτιεμαι ποσο καλα μπορει να ειναι καποιος οταν ολα γυρω καταρρεουν?Πως ειναι δυνατον να μην επηρεαστεις απο αυτην την κατασταση?
Δυστυχως βλεπω την μιζερια παντου εχει εξαπλωθει σαν ιος!Στο κεντρο που μενω τα μαγαζια κλεινουν το ενα πισω απο το αλλο.Βλεπω μεταναστες με καροτσαξια απο σουπερ μαρκετ να ψαχνουν στα σκουπιδια(το τελευταιο εχει πολυ συχνο φαινομενο).Οδηγουμαστε σε εξαθλιωση και ο φετινος χειμωνας θα ειναι πολυ δυσκολος...

----------


## arktos

http://www.tsantiri.gr/koinonia-kini...i-kanoume.html

----------


## boubourina

Ετσι ειναι δυστυχως, και λενε οτι ακομα δεν εχουμε φτασει στα χειροτερα. Εμενα μου μειωσαν μισθο και ζητησα τουλαχιστον να με απολυσουν και να δουλευω χωρις ενσημα για ενα χρονο για να παρω το Ταμειο Ανεργιας και να συμπληρωνω το εισοδημα. Θα ειμαι "ανεργη" απο 1η Οκτωβρη! Και μετα βλεπουμε.... αν θα υπαρχει δουλεια .... και αν θα υπαρχει και Ταμειο Ανεργιας

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> http://www.tsantiri.gr/koinonia-kini...i-kanoume.html


...κι εμεις ακολουθουμε σαν τα προβατα, γιναμε Νεα Αργεντινη!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Αμάν ρε παιδιά βαρέθηκα την μοιρολατρεία. Πως θα πάει μπροστά αυτή η χώρα όταν εμείς οι ίδιοι συνεχώς υποτιμάμε τις δυνάμεις της; Ξέρετε ποιας πατρίδας είστε τα τέκνα; Σεβαστείτε την και προσπαθείστε να την αλλάξετε εσείς οι ίδιοι.

----------


## arktos

τζιπσι, μένεις μονη σου ή με τους γονείς σου?
την μοιρολατρεία που την ειδες ακριβώς?

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> τζιπσι, μένεις μονη σου ή με τους γονείς σου?
> την μοιρολατρεία που την ειδες ακριβώς?


με την μητέρα μου μένω. Ως προς τι η ερώτηση; την μοιρολατρεία την βλέπω παντού όταν αναρτούνται τέτοια θέματα.

----------


## arktos

ε, αν έμενες μόνη σου κ σε απολυανε δν θα ελεγες τα ιδια.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> ε, αν έμενες μόνη σου κ σε απολυανε δν θα ελεγες τα ιδια.


Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολα γι' αυτούς που απολύονται και δεν έχουν τα χρήματα όχι για να ζήσουν αξιοπρεπώς αλλά απλα για να επιβιώσουν...Γι' αυτό άλλωστε ανεβαίνουν και τα ποσοστά της κατάθλιψης.


Και εγώ όμως που μένω με την μητέρα μου δεν σημαίνει πως είναι όλα ρόδινα για μένα. Η μητέρα μου εργάστηκε πολύ σκληρά στο παρελθόν και με πολύ κόπο κατάφερε να συγκεντρώσει χρήματα για να έχουμε τουλάχιστον ιδιόκτητη περιουσία και μην μένουμε στο ενοίκιο. Επειδή είσαι και μεγαλύτερη θα θυμάσαι ότι κάποια εποχή τα χρήματα είχαν μεγαλύτερη αξία και ο τόκος της αποταμίευσης ήταν αρκετά μεγάλος. 


Σ' αυτή την οικονομική άνεση συμβάλλει και το γεγονός ότι είμαι και μοναχοπαίδι οπότε ότι περιουσία υπάρχει είναι δική μου. (αν και για μένα δεν είναι θετικό το ότι είμαι μοναχοπαίδι)



Το εξοργιστικό όμως είναι να βλέπω κάποιους από την μία να κλαίγονται και από την άλλη να παίρνουν διακοποδάνειο για να πάνε στην Μύκονο (και πίστεψε με συμβαίνει πολύ συχνά) ή να βλέπω 4μελείς οικογένειες με 3 ή 4 αυτοκίνητα στην διάθεση τους που εκτός από το οικονομικό κακό που κάνουν στον ίδιο τους τον εαυτό, κάνουν και κακό στο περιβάλλον.


Ακόμα πιο εξοργιστικό είναι να περνάω έξω από κάδους και όπως λέει και η μάνα μου να βλέπω ολόκληρα ψωμιά πεταμένα στα σκουπίδια ενώ άλλοι δεν έχουν να φάνε. Δεν λαικίζω, ούτε κάνω κύρηγμα. Είναι η πραγματικότητα. Δεν φταίνε μόνο αυτοί που κλέβουν την Ελλάδα, φταίμε και εμείς που δεν ξέρουμε πως να διαχειριστούμε σωστά το χρήμα. Right?

----------


## keep_walking

> Right?


Nop. Φυγε απο το σπιτι και παλεψε να βγαλεις τα ως προς το ζειν....χωρις την παραμικρη βοηθεια και τοτε θα καταλαβεις σε τι κατασταση ειναι αυτη τι στιγμη η Ελλαδα. Εγω προσωπικα αυτη τι στιγμη εχω βοηθεια απο την οικογενεια παντως και το χειροτερο μου σεναριο θα ηταν να εχω δικια μου οικογενεια που να βασιζεται πανω μου!!!!!!!!!!!

Τι με νοιαζει αν καποιοι κλαιγονται ενω εχουν χρημα?

----------


## arktos

> Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολα γι' αυτούς που απολύονται και δεν έχουν τα χρήματα όχι για να ζήσουν αξιοπρεπώς αλλά απλα για να επιβιώσουν...Γι' αυτό άλλωστε ανεβαίνουν και τα ποσοστά της κατάθλιψης.
> 
> 
> Και εγώ όμως που μένω με την μητέρα μου δεν σημαίνει πως είναι όλα ρόδινα για μένα. Η μητέρα μου εργάστηκε πολύ σκληρά στο παρελθόν και με πολύ κόπο κατάφερε να συγκεντρώσει χρήματα για να έχουμε τουλάχιστον ιδιόκτητη περιουσία και μην μένουμε στο ενοίκιο. Επειδή είσαι και μεγαλύτερη θα θυμάσαι ότι κάποια εποχή τα χρήματα είχαν μεγαλύτερη αξία και ο τόκος της αποταμίευσης ήταν αρκετά μεγάλος. 
> 
> 
> Σ' αυτή την οικονομική άνεση συμβάλλει και το γεγονός ότι είμαι και μοναχοπαίδι οπότε ότι περιουσία υπάρχει είναι δική μου. (αν και για μένα δεν είναι θετικό το ότι είμαι μοναχοπαίδι)
> 
> 
> ...



ναι τα δανεια καποτε είχαν υψηλο επιτόκιο κ οπως η μητερα σου, ετσι κ οι δικοί μου γονείς έκαναν περιουσία δουλευοντας σκληρα.
ωστοσο ακομη κ αν εχω ένα σπιτι, αυτη τη στιγμή δυσκολευομαι τρομερα οικονομικα.
αλλο πραγμα να μένεις με τους γονείς σου κ να μν σε τρελαινει το άγχος κ αλλο να είσαι εσύ αυτος που πρεπει να τα βγαλει περα κ να περασει το μηνα με λιγοστα χρηματα.
δν θελεις να ξερεις πως αισθανεσαι όταν απολυεσαι...

όσο για τα διακοποδάνεια να σε πληροφορήσω πως δν δινεται σε κανεναν αυτη τη στιγμή εκτος αν η τραπεζα διασφαλισει την επιστροφη των χρηματων με μια υποθηκη.

αν εσυ με 700 ευρω μπορείς να τα διαχειριστείς ώστε να πληρωσεις ενοικιο, πάγια έξοδα κ την διατροφή σου, μάλλον με μαγικα θα το κανεις, γιατί ειναι απλα αδυνατο.
αυτα.

----------


## Remedy

> Αμάν ρε παιδιά βαρέθηκα την μοιρολατρεία. Πως θα πάει μπροστά αυτή η χώρα όταν εμείς οι ίδιοι συνεχώς υποτιμάμε τις δυνάμεις της; Ξέρετε ποιας πατρίδας είστε τα τέκνα; Σεβαστείτε την και προσπαθείστε να την αλλάξετε εσείς οι ίδιοι.


τζιπσι
μαλλον σε συντηρουν και δεν εχεις συνειδητοποιησει σε τι αδιεξοδο βρισκονται οι εργαζομενοι στην χωρα..

----------


## ανεμος

> Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολα γι' αυτούς που απολύονται και δεν έχουν τα χρήματα όχι για να ζήσουν αξιοπρεπώς αλλά απλα για να επιβιώσουν...Γι' αυτό άλλωστε ανεβαίνουν και τα ποσοστά της κατάθλιψης.
> 
> 
> Και εγώ όμως που μένω με την μητέρα μου δεν σημαίνει πως είναι όλα ρόδινα για μένα. Η μητέρα μου εργάστηκε πολύ σκληρά στο παρελθόν και με πολύ κόπο κατάφερε να συγκεντρώσει χρήματα για να έχουμε τουλάχιστον ιδιόκτητη περιουσία και μην μένουμε στο ενοίκιο. Επειδή είσαι και μεγαλύτερη θα θυμάσαι ότι κάποια εποχή τα χρήματα είχαν μεγαλύτερη αξία και ο τόκος της αποταμίευσης ήταν αρκετά μεγάλος. 
> 
> 
> Σ' αυτή την οικονομική άνεση συμβάλλει και το γεγονός ότι είμαι και μοναχοπαίδι οπότε ότι περιουσία υπάρχει είναι δική μου. (αν και για μένα δεν είναι θετικό το ότι είμαι μοναχοπαίδι)
> 
> 
> ...


Καλημερα!
Εχω την εντυπωση οτι καποιος που μενει ακομα στην οικογενειακη εστια και ο οποιος δεν εργαζεται δεν μπορει να εχει αποψη για το θεμα αυτο για πολλους λογους οπου δεν θα εξηγησω..
Παρα ολα αυτα το προχωρας προβαινοντας σε μια ευκολη κριτικη για ολους τους αλλους......στην θεση εγω θα ημουνα πιο διακριτικος και πιο ταπεινοφρων γιατι <<τα παντα ρει>>(μια και μιλησες για Ελληνες)!!

----------


## Lou!

ισως κ εγω δεν θα επρεπε να μιλαω επειδη μενω με τους γονεις μου κ δεν δουλευω αυτη τη στιγμη κ με συντηρουν, απο την αλλη μερια ειδα κ πολλα περιεργα φαινομενα στην ελλαδα κ προβληματιζομαι.

ο πατερας μου δεν ειχε τιποτα, σπουδασε κ σε μια εποχη που σπουδαζαν λιγοι, ηταν πολυ καλος στα μαθηματικα κ τα γραμματα γενικοτερα, κ επιασε μετα καλυτερη δουλεια απο το βασικο μισθο, δουλεψε παρα πολυ, καλα αμοιβομενη δουλεια, (στη συνεχεια εκανε δικη του δουλεια), ηταν πολυ νομοταγης, δε συνεργαστηκε ποτε με δημοσιο, πληρωσε απιστευτους φορους, κ ναι απεχτησε ενα σπιτι στα 45 του, χωρις δανειο, ξοδεψε τοσα οσα μπορουσε να δοσει τοτε, που τα σπιτια ηταν κ πολυ πιο φτηνα.

αυτος ο ανθρωπος ειναι 70 χρονων σημερα κ δεν τον ειδα ποτε οσο τον θυμαμαι, να ξοδεψει χρηματα για να πουλησει μουρη κ να κανει επιδειξη. ειχε ενα απλο αυτοκινητο, απλα ρουχα, απλα στυλο, οταν πηγαναμε διακοπες σαν οικογενεια, πηγαιναμε σε απλα δωματια, τρωγαμε σε απλα ταβερνακια, ειχαμε κ φρουτα σε ενα ψυγειακι με παγοκυστες. μια ζωη ειχε τη δικη του δουλεια στεγασμενη σε ενα πολυ απλο διαμερισμα, σε μια low profile συνοικια της αθηνας. δεν τον θυαμαμαι ποτε, αν κ απο ενα σημειο κ μετα δεν αντιμετωπισε οικονομικο προβλημα, κ ηταν κ μορφωμενος, να μιλησει υποτιμητικα κ ασχημα σε κανεναν ανθρωπο, ο,τι δουλεια κ να εκανε, οσο φτωχος κ να ηταν. σερβιτορο, delivery boy, γυναικα που μας καθαριζε το σπιτι, οποιονδηποτε.

εγω τον αρμεξα να αγορασω κ φιρμε ρουχα κ να παω κ σε trendy μαγαζια, ο πατερας μου οχι.

σε αυτη τη χωρα ομως ειδα ή ακουσα απο αλλους ιστοριες για ανθρωπους που: επαιρναν δανεια απο την τραπεζα για να αγοραζουν τζιπ, το οποιο το εδιναν στην κορη τους να το μοστραρει στο κεντρο της γλυφαδας, κ μετα δεν ειχαν να πληρωσουν τη δοση! αυτα απο ανθρωπο που δουλευε σε τραπεζα κ κυνηγουσε τους διαφορους να πληρωνουν τις δοσεις.

η αττικη εχει γεμισει απο βιλες με πισινες κ αν ριξετε μια ματια στο google satellite, τωρα που εχει σκαναριστει ολη η περιοχη με αεροφωτογραφιες, μπορειτε να το δειτε, εγω το κοιτουσα τις προαλλες. εβαζα καρφιτσακια σε ενα χαρτη της γκουγλ ποσες πισινες μετρησα, κ μετρησα πανω απο 500! πιαστηκε το χερι μου!

πολυς κοσμος τσιμπησε στο ανοητο lifestyle που σερβιρεται σωρηδον απο τα media κ ειναι λες κ τιποτα αλλο δεν εχει αξια στη ζωη παρα μονο η καταναλωση.

καταλαβαινω οτι εσεις δεν θιξατε αυτη την πλευρα της κοινωνιας, θιξατε τον αντιποδα που πρεπει να ζησει με 500 ευρω το μηνα, ομως οι μεν δεν ειναι ανεξαρτητοι απο τους δε. τιποτα στην κοινωνια δεν ειναι αυτονομημενο κ ανεξαρτητο απο τα υπολοιπα κομματια της.

οταν μια μεριδα κλεβει γερα, η αλλη πλευρα μπορει να μην εχει να φαει, γιατι οι ποροι της κοινωνιας ειναι περιορισμενοι, δεν ειναι αφθονοι.

οταν οι πιο πολλοι παιρναν τα δανεια κ τα χρηματα της ευρωπαϊκης ενωσης κ τα εκαναν σπιτια αντι για παραγωγικες επενδυσεις, τωρα δεν εχουμε δουλειες. οταν καποιοι εκλεβαν χωρις αναστολες το δημοσιο χρημα, τωρα καποιοι αλλοι δεν εχουν να φανε. αλλα ποτε κανεις δεν κλεβει μονος, ετσι δεν ειναι? αρα ειχαν κ συνενοχους ολους τους παρατρεχαμενους που θα λαδωθηκαν επισης τη μιζα τους για να το βουλωσουν, ή που μπορει να μη μιλουσαν απο φοβο μην απολυθουν, η απο απλη αδιαφορια για τα κοινα.

κ εγω δε βγαζω τον εαυτο μου απ εξω, αν κ δε με θεωρω κλεφτρα, πολιτικη συνειδηση αρχισα να αναπτυσσω τα τελευταια 1-2 χρονια, παλιοτερα ημουν πολυ απολιτικ, ελεγα τι μπορουμε να κανουμε για να εμποδισουμε τους κλεφτες τους πολιτικους? τιποτα. ετσι νομιζα. καταλαβα στην πορεια οτι δεν ειναι ετσι ομως. κ οτι κ η αδιαφορια για τα κοινα ειναι μια εμμεση συνενοχη. γιατι οι μισοι αφηνουμε ελευθερους τους αλλους μισους να αλωνιζουν.

αυτο παντως που διαισθανομαι, ειναι οτι με τα ιδια μυαλα που μπηκαμε στην κριση δεν προκειται να βγουμε απο αυτην. ειναι σαν την καταθλιψη ενα πραγμα. δεν προκειται ποτε να βγεις απο μια καταθλιψη με τα ιδια μυαλα που μπηκες σε αυτη. αυτο το ξερω πολυ καλα ως 2-3 φορες παθουσα.

σας αφηνω τωρα, γιατι εχω να παω σε μια συναντηση εθελοντικης ομαδας. ο εθελοντισμος ειναι πχ μια λυση εναντια στην κριση. ενισχυει την αλληλεγγυη μεταξυ των ανθρωπων κ κανει αυτους που μπορουν να προσφερουν να αισθανονται πιο δημιουργικοι, προσφερει δε βοηθεια χωρις χρηματα σε αυτους που τη χρειαζονται. κ οταν οι ρολοι αλλαξουν κ χρειαστει βοηθεια αυτος που προσφερει, νομιζω οτι πολυ πιο προθυμα οι ανθρωποι δινουν βοηθεια σε καποιον που προσφερει παρα σε καποιον παρτακια που ο μονος τροπος που ξερει να σχετιζεται με τους αλλους ειναι πουλωντας μουρη κ θυμαται τους αλλους μονο οταν εχει αυτος αναγκη.

----------


## keep_walking

> αττικη εχει γεμισει απο βιλες με πισινες κ αν ριξετε μια ματια στο google satellite, τωρα που εχει σκαναριστει ολη η περιοχη με αεροφωτογραφιες, μπορειτε να το δειτε, εγω το κοιτουσα τις προαλλες. εβαζα καρφιτσακια σε ενα χαρτη της γκουγλ ποσες πισινες μετρησα, κ μετρησα πανω απο 500! πιαστηκε το χερι μου!


3.074.160 κατοικους εχει η αθηνα (οχι η αττικη). 3.074.160/500= 6148,32

Δηλαδη αντιστοιχει μια πισινα σε 6148,32 ατομα.

Χμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ δεν μου φαινεται οτι υπαρχουν και πολλοι κροισοι , αλλα βλεπεις οτι αυτους κοιταμε και λεμε ενταξει...και βγαζουμε τα συμπερασματα μας.

----------


## Lou!

στις 500 ιδιωτικες πισινες μετρησα κ 2-3 δημοσιες. σε μια χωρα που δε δινει δεκαρα για το κολυμπι. ζουσα κ στην αμερικη κ ηταν καλυτερη η νοοτροπια τους. στην ελλαδα οι πιο πολλοι κοιτανε μονο τον εαυτο τους. δεν κοιτανε παραδιπλα, ουτε πως σχετιζεται η οικονομικη κατασταση τους ενος με την οικονομικη κατασταση του αλλου. για υτο κ γιναμε ετσι. αλλα τις συνεπειες των συμπεριφορων μας, πολυ δυσκολα τις βλεπουμε.

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

Ο λαος θα αντιδρασει μονο οταν και ο τελευταιος πολιτης αυτης της χωρας θα αρχισει την γκρινια γιατι δεν εχει αρκετα να φαει. Μεχρι τοτε καποιοι το παιζουν ανετοι

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Nop. Φυγε απο το σπιτι και παλεψε να βγαλεις τα ως προς το ζειν....χωρις την παραμικρη βοηθεια και τοτε θα καταλαβεις σε τι κατασταση ειναι αυτη τι στιγμη η Ελλαδα. Εγω προσωπικα αυτη τι στιγμη εχω βοηθεια απο την οικογενεια παντως και το χειροτερο μου σεναριο θα ηταν να εχω δικια μου οικογενεια που να βασιζεται πανω μου!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Τι με νοιαζει αν καποιοι κλαιγονται ενω εχουν χρημα?


Ρε συ αυτό που σου λέω ισχύει! Οι΄Έλληνες είναι σπάταλος λαός. Ώρα να σφίξουν οι κώλοι λολ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ανεμος

> ισως κ εγω δεν θα επρεπε να μιλαω επειδη μενω με τους γονεις μου κ δεν δουλευω αυτη τη στιγμη κ με συντηρουν, απο την αλλη μερια ειδα κ πολλα περιεργα φαινομενα στην ελλαδα κ προβληματιζομαι.
> 
> ο πατερας μου δεν ειχε τιποτα, σπουδασε κ σε μια εποχη που σπουδαζαν λιγοι, ηταν πολυ καλος στα μαθηματικα κ τα γραμματα γενικοτερα, κ επιασε μετα καλυτερη δουλεια απο το βασικο μισθο, δουλεψε παρα πολυ, καλα αμοιβομενη δουλεια, (στη συνεχεια εκανε δικη του δουλεια), ηταν πολυ νομοταγης, δε συνεργαστηκε ποτε με δημοσιο, πληρωσε απιστευτους φορους, κ ναι απεχτησε ενα σπιτι στα 45 του, χωρις δανειο, ξοδεψε τοσα οσα μπορουσε να δοσει τοτε, που τα σπιτια ηταν κ πολυ πιο φτηνα.
> 
> αυτος ο ανθρωπος ειναι 70 χρονων σημερα κ δεν τον ειδα ποτε οσο τον θυμαμαι, να ξοδεψει χρηματα για να πουλησει μουρη κ να κανει επιδειξη. ειχε ενα απλο αυτοκινητο, απλα ρουχα, απλα στυλο, οταν πηγαναμε διακοπες σαν οικογενεια, πηγαιναμε σε απλα δωματια, τρωγαμε σε απλα ταβερνακια, ειχαμε κ φρουτα σε ενα ψυγειακι με παγοκυστες. μια ζωη ειχε τη δικη του δουλεια στεγασμενη σε ενα πολυ απλο διαμερισμα, σε μια low profile συνοικια της αθηνας. δεν τον θυαμαμαι ποτε, αν κ απο ενα σημειο κ μετα δεν αντιμετωπισε οικονομικο προβλημα, κ ηταν κ μορφωμενος, να μιλησει υποτιμητικα κ ασχημα σε κανεναν ανθρωπο, ο,τι δουλεια κ να εκανε, οσο φτωχος κ να ηταν. σερβιτορο, delivery boy, γυναικα που μας καθαριζε το σπιτι, οποιονδηποτε.
> 
> εγω τον αρμεξα να αγορασω κ φιρμε ρουχα κ να παω κ σε trendy μαγαζια, ο πατερας μου οχι.
> 
> σε αυτη τη χωρα ομως ειδα ή ακουσα απο αλλους ιστοριες για ανθρωπους που: επαιρναν δανεια απο την τραπεζα για να αγοραζουν τζιπ, το οποιο το εδιναν στην κορη τους να το μοστραρει στο κεντρο της γλυφαδας, κ μετα δεν ειχαν να πληρωσουν τη δοση! αυτα απο ανθρωπο που δουλευε σε τραπεζα κ κυνηγουσε τους διαφορους να πληρωνουν τις δοσεις.
> ...


ς 

Θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου!Ομωςπριν απο την πολιτικη συνειδηση υπάρχει η κοινωνικη συνειδηση οπου εμεις σαν λαος εχουμε ελλειμα,.Οι πλουσιοι της Γαλλιας αποφασισαν να δωσουν το 3 τοις εκατο των κερδων τους σαν φορο στο κρατος για να μην φτασει η Γαλλια στην κριση οπως εμεις.Αντιθετα οι δικοι μας πλουσιοι μετεφεραν 600 δις στο εξωτερικο για να μην φορολογηθουν.....
Ο ιδιοκτκτης του σπιτιου που νοικιαζω χρωσταει στο κρατος 40000 ευρω και με εναν μαγικο τροπο το κρατος αποφασισε το νοικι να μην το πληρωνω στον ιδιοκτητη αλλα στοιδιο μεχρι να ξεπληρωθει το χρεος του ιδιοκτητη.Η απαντηση του ιδιοκτητη οταν του ζητησα να ξεπληρωσει το χρεος του ωστε να μην τρεχω στην δου χαλανδριου καθε πρωτη να πληρωνω το νοικι ηταν οτι θα κανει μηνθση στο κρατος......επειση λοιπον δεν πληρωνε ποτε τους φορους του και επειδη κανενας πλουσιος γενικα στην Ελλαδαδεν πληρωνει εμεις οπου πληρωνουμε θα συνεχισουμε να πληρωνουμε μεχρι να πεθανουμε!!
Και ναι Λου δυστυχως οταν η χωρα ευημερουσε με ψευτικο χρημα(εποχη Σημιτη)κοιταξαμε να βγαλουμε ολα τα απωθημενα μας...εδω προσπαθησαμε να γινουμε πλουσιοι μεσω του χρηματιστηριου οταν ολοι ξεπυλαγαν σπιτια,οικοπεδα για να τα βαλουν μεσα και να κονομησουν.Ο μπαρμα Γιαννης ο γελαδαρης επαιζε Λαναρα και ειχα παρει και τηλ να βλεπει στο αλτερ καθε μερα την πορεια των μετοχων του,λολ.
Τελικα ομως ειναι ανθρωπινα ετσι δεν ειναι??

----------

